# Call volume Issue



## Cajunbeast (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm running liquid gingerbread 3.2 and it's by far the best rom I've ran but the call volume is sub par. It has always been bad with my thunderbolt compared to my droid x. But it's bad now. Is there a fix?

Anything helps.

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes this is a common thing with AOSP roms, especially if you came from a Sense rom the earpiece speaker volume is much lower than on Sense...maybe try a different kernel, I switched to Xoomdev's Zoom kernel & have had great success.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Volume+ has in call volume boost


----------



## Cajunbeast (Aug 20, 2011)

Volume+ has issues with fc'ing dsp manager. Where can I find zoomdev's kernel?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha volume+ has isssues with dsp manager because they are doing the same thing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

If you don't use dsp manager freeze, delete or rename it.


----------



## Cajunbeast (Aug 20, 2011)

Dsp manager does nothing for my in call volume. Although it's great for balancing sound. I flashed the zoomdev kernel and it's a tad better.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Imo has an audio fix in his kernel a well.

Too bad development on the audio aspect of AOSP never progressed beyond where it's at.

Using Sounhound there's a pretty significant difference in the sensitivity of the microphones as well..I guess I could be more scientific and find a db meter type app. I'll leave that for someone else though.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajunbeast (Aug 20, 2011)

Which Imo kernel has the audio fix?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Check the forum, IMO started implementing the audio fix starting in V 5.0.3.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

